# Size Comparison: Compact vs Deluxe/Platinum (PICS of)



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ariens 24" snow thro Home Depot Canada 2015


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

The size difference doesn't look to big there but in person it's much more noticeable. I was surprised how much larger the Deluxe felt.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> The size difference doesn't look to big there but in person it's much more noticeable. I was surprised how much larger the Deluxe felt.



It might be attributed to balance of the machine? 

The Deluxe required much more effort than the C-24 to lift up the bucket, 'twas very front heavy.

Then a Toro PM-HD I looked at today could be lifted off the ground with one finger 

Probably PROS and CONS to each design


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Huh, I'm surprised the Toro was that much lighter up front. Unfortunately, no dealers locally have their blowers out so my search has been limited to HD. I've yet to see a two stage Toro in person. 

I, like you, am still trying to figure out what I'm going to get. I may end up going with a SS this year and if it can't do what I need, add a 2 stage next year. It's fun to shop/research but I'm starting to get snow blower shopping fatigue!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL, I haven't seen any upper spec _Ariens_ on the floors yet!

I already know my SS T-B has a tough time with the EoD and along the curbs so going big this time and leaning toward a Platinum 24 (mainly because it has Auto Turn) or a Toro 928 OXHE. 

Both companies are offering 18 month/interest-free plans to pay them off so a $1,700 purchase (for the machine, tax and a cover) amounts to less than $95 month.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Gotta find something my wife can also use. The Ariens Deluxe 28 just seemed enormous (and as you mentioned, heavy) compared to the Compact 24. Probably better to push around the heavy snow but not as easy to maneuver. That's why I like the SS, they are just so easy to use BUT, drifts and EOD are a concern. Like you said, pros and cons to everything.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I looked at new new toro blowers earlier this year (winter) but found them to be rather large and bulky for vs their competitors and have way too much cheap looking plastic on them? That did not sit well with me. I've owned several older 80s vintage Toro's in my time that were decent machines with a few minor issues but now I find myself drawn to the Ariens or Honda line? I really liked the Pro and Deluxe lines from Ariens.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

An admitted Ariens convert, it would now be a no brainer for me. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I own an Ariens which I bought new about 10 years back. It's a 24" compact all orange before the black was even an option. All I've done is routine maintenance and a homemade impeller kit after the warranty expired. Never have I had anything major go wrong. Winter 2015, I changed the friction disc and will now change both belts before next season with true oem ariens belts which I already have waiting. If I were in the market for new equipment I would definitely get the deluxe. Used one last winter for a few minutes at my neighbors house and the difference in power was nothing short of amazing. One thing I did realize was the slowest forward speed was at times still a bit fast. This machine was bought from a dealer and was set up perfectly. My opinion is, the deluxe has plenty to offer and less to go wrong than the platinum.


----------

